# good social red wine



## chrisber (Dec 25, 2008)

hello, i am looking to make a batch or red wine and a batch of white wine.


i just want this wine for social events.....

perhaps sitting in the backyard, or having a drink during a meeting or when a guest comes over. 

can anyone suggest anything. a name or type.


----------



## Wade E (Dec 25, 2008)

You can make a decent table wine from frozen concentrates like Welche's 100% Niagara for a white wine or Welche's 100% concord for a red wine. If your looking for a kit wine then youll have to tell us whats available to you as in Brands and what you want to spend.


----------



## cpfan (Dec 25, 2008)

Chrisber:

You are one of many posting on this and other forums. Sorry but I don't remember where you live (please update the Location field in the Comtrol Panel). I also don't remember if you do kits or fruit wines. Yeah, I am too lazy to research your other posts (even when it's not Christmas Day).

In case you are interested in a wine kit, there are a number of kit brands that would fill your needs. Just choose a wine that you like. Merlot? Gewurztraminer? and make a middle priced kit. eg Ken Ridge Classic, Grand Cru, or World Vineyards.

Steve


----------



## chrisber (Dec 25, 2008)

im using kits bought a few grand crew ones. the 10 litre ones. but now ppl are telling me that the 16 l ones are better.

is merlot or shiraz a wine that u can just sit and drink?


or more of a food wine.


----------



## Wade E (Dec 25, 2008)

Any wine that you really like is a wine that you can drink every day. Just remember that just because its a 16 liter kit doesnt make it better then a smaller kit, everyone perceives wines different. I love big rich reds and love an Amarone, my friend likes much lesser full wines and hated my Amarone and loved the Grand Cru Barolo that I made which IMO was very thin. So goes the saying, to each their own.


----------



## hardcore (Jan 4, 2009)

Just opened a bottle of Lambrusco last night. Now thats a manly red wine.


----------



## capedread (Jan 14, 2009)

*nothing wrong with cheap wine*

ha ha ha ha love the good old cheap lambrusco's range er that is if it's the same your end of the swamp, this end it's sweet n cheap and I used to let my stepchildren have a glass at christmas time but don't tell anyone in the uk or I'll be strung up by my toes


----------



## arcticsid (Jan 14, 2009)

A good social wine would be a wine you make yourself, that turns out so good, the only thing your guests talk about is your wine. Thats socialization! Good Luck.
Troy


----------



## Egham (Jan 21, 2009)

I've found that a light red is a good choice for a social wine that is likely to appeal to a wide range of people in a social setting, especially for those with little wine experience. Try a RJS Cellar Classic Bergamais. It produces a light red wine, reminiscent (to me, anyway) of Beaujolais Villages and is ready for consumption within about 4 to 6 months from bottling. I've also made the RJS Grand Cru version.....It tasted more like a Beaujolais nouveau to me and I did not like it as well.


----------



## carobebe (Mar 12, 2009)

I would recommend a blend like an Australian Cabernet Shiraz for your red, and a fruity sauvignon blanc for your white. But any kind will do...


----------



## pbyrd1959 (Mar 27, 2009)

chrisber said:


> hello, i am looking to make a batch or red wine and a batch of white wine.
> 
> 
> i just want this wine for social events.....
> ...


My current favorite is a mixed berry wine. It is ready in a couple of months and tastes fantastic! I like italian wines, especially valpollicella and it is reminiscent of that except crisper and lighter.


----------

